# Wyoming Antelope nonresident



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

What unit should I put in for with zero points?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

60 would provide an awesome hunt.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

mtnrunner260 said:


> 60 would provide an awesome hunt.
> 
> That's useful information.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you could draw unit 60 with 0 points I agree that it would be awesome hunt. 

Too bad it takes 12 points to even get into the draw for that unit.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Are there any units I can draw with zero points? Im not looking for a world class hunt. Seeing some wildlife and being out is reward enough.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ray there are a bunch of units you can draw with zero points but they will all have limited public lands. Access is a very important thing to keep in mind when researching which is best fit for you.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

There is this just to give you an idea there are a bunch more


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

weaversamuel76 said:


> There is this just to give you an idea there are a bunch more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I appreciate all of the input! I'll start researching tonight!

What app is that you're using?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well now that that information just got posted on a public website, I dont think all of those will be 0 point draws next year... lol


Loose lips sink ships... and ruin easy draw areas.




-DallanC


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Well now that that information just got posted on a public website, I dont think all of those will be 0 point draws next year... lol
> 
> Loose lips sink ships... and ruin easy draw areas.
> 
> -DallanC


The only reason they have the draw odds they do is very limited public access some aren't worth even applying for without private land connections. 
Your right hot spotting any unit can potentially change draw odds

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Wyoming also does a random draw as part of the draw. I drew an antelope tag last year as part of the random draw so you never know...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The draw odds are already posted on a public website every year. And on top of the odds the State of Wyoming posts, there are a dozen or more draw odds services one could use to let others do the work for them to interpret those odds. This is not the first or only place they are posted.

I get what you’re saying about “hotspotting.” And yes, it can have a very negative impact. I think sometimes we’re over sensitive to some data as what was posted here was already very easily obtainable via a quick google search. I don’t think posting a list of zero point pronghorn units in Wyoming will change much. As was stated, they’re zero point units for a reason.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't call units in Wyoming where a NR can draw a tag with 0 points that are mostly private lands with hard access hotspotting. 

Now if there was a unit where he could draw that was mostly public lands with roads running through them that you don't have to go through private then I would call that hotspotting. Problem is there are not any of them like that.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

If you go to the Wyoming game and fish website, it will show you exactly how many people drew with how many points and broken down all the way to the 1/2 points. Its not hard and is the easiest of all states to look at. They have it broken down for every animal and every unit. They have a map right there for you too, to look at. 

But like others have said, the ones you can draw with 0 points will have literally ZERO access. Not always, but pretty much right on. Also, the lower point units are on the east side of the state, further drive, less public land, and in some cases less animals, but not always. Do a little research on the Wy web sight and you will find what you want and need. You can literally take 2 minutes and figure it out.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> The draw odds are already posted on a public website every year. And on top of the odds the State of Wyoming posts, there are a dozen or more draw odds services one could use to let others do the work for them to interpret those odds. This is not the first or only place they are posted.
> 
> I get what you're saying about "hotspotting." And yes, it can have a very negative impact. I think sometimes we're over sensitive to some data as what was posted here was already very easily obtainable via a quick google search. I don't think posting a list of zero point pronghorn units in Wyoming will change much. As was stated, they're zero point units for a reason.


The illustrious Randy Newberg hot spotted one of the units on that list, incorrectly showing how a public road accessed a piece of public on a particular unit. Applicants jumped that year and fell off the following year. I can only imagine that a lot of disappointed hunters didn't come back.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have hunted a couple of the 0 pt units in central and northern Wyoming for pronghorn. There are pronghorn on public lands in each of the units and you can get to them with public roads. You will just have to hike further to get shots. The chances of seeing a B&C bucks where you can shoot them are not good, you will compete with lots of other hunters, and the pronghorn are skittish which require having the ability to shoot at longer ranges. But they are there and can be hunted. I took my son to a 0pt unit last year and he missed 2 good bucks and shot his buck all within 24 hours of being on the unit. Don't let the guys saying there is no access scare you out of putting in for a unit.

I use to get permission just by asking ranchers and now all the land owners want several hundred to over $1k to access land and it has gotten harder to shoot a good buck out there on public, but it can be done. On X maps is the key and opens up lots of possibilities. We ended up parking and hiking an extra mile to stay on public land, but we had no problem shooting a buck. It is not the biggest buck, but he had his chances on mid 70" bucks before shooting this buck. We had a great time and he made an amazing 580 yard shot to drop this buck.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

If you're looking more for the experience of the hunt or filling the freezer rather than shooting a "trophy", don't overlook the antlerless options. You can apply for 2 tags in a unit, and if you're willing to drive a decent ways a lot of units have pretty favorable odds to draw. It can double as a scouting trip for a unit you want to hunt once you have a few points built up.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I hunted a unit last year that is 83% private and of the remaining 17% of public, 12% of it is landlocked. This left 5% of actual, huntable land. I admit, driving from one small open area to another was monotonous, especially due to seeing HUGE amounts of goats right off of the road on private.

However, once you find an area that Antelope frequent, it is fairly easy. Took two decent goats in an evening, and I will be returning next year. It can be done gentleman!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

RemingtonCountry said:


> I admit, driving from one small open area to another was monotonous, especially due to seeing HUGE amounts of goats right off of the road on private.


Agreed, one of the hardest things about the hunt is passing big buck after big buck on the private 50 yards from the road and then getting to the public and seeing a single medium sized buck a mile from any road.


----------



## DoubleDropMuley (May 17, 2019)

As mentioned in some post you can draw some areas with 0 points, I would suggest find one you can draw with 0 points and and look at the 2nd choice odds which is probably still 100% and Put in for a good area first choice and swing for the fences in the random the your easy to draw unit 2 nd choice. Also as mentioned earlier don’t let the access scare ya, walk in areas and HMA produced antelope and should be able to find some public land that’s accessible that holds antelope also!!! Good luck and hope to see some results .


----------

